#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Сангха в Израиле?

## deitch

Друзья, имеется ли у кого-нибудь достоверная информация о сангхе в Израиле? Я живу в Хайфе, у меня есть данные о существовании в моем городе двух групп - одна из них - последователи Нидала (и мне почему-то не особенно хочется с этим связываться), другая - дзен (и тут, кажется, тоже ничего серьезного)

----------


## Банзай

А что значит "серьезно"?
На сколько мне известно Кван Ум в Тель Авиве, копни в нэте - найдешь.

----------


## deitch

А что такое "Кван Ум"?

----------


## Банзай

Школа дзэн.
Посмотри, у них где-то здесь и сайт есть.

----------


## deitch

Спасибо

----------


## Торчинов

Кван Ум (корейск.) -- тоже, что по-китайски Гуань-инь (японск. Каннон), т.е. женская ипостась Авалокитешвары. А в качестве название -- международная дзэнская организация корейского происхождения.

----------


## Борис

А в каких она (организация, конечно, а не Гуань-Инь  :Smilie:  ) взаимоотношениях с Орденом Чоге? Входит в него?

----------


## Торчинов

Я точно не знаю. По-моему, она более мирская, что ли. Типа общественной буддийской организации. Чоге -- корейское чтение одного из прозваний Шестого Патриарха Чань Хуэй-нэна. Собственно, "школа Хуэй-нэна".

----------


## Слава Эркин

Здравствуйте. Хочу рассказать, что в Израиле работает сангха, под руководством русскоговорящего Учителя. Для интересующихся оставляю адрес сайта ,по матерьялам которого можно попробовть разобраться чем живёт сангха. w.w.w.dharma-wheel.com
                                                                      Пусть Будет Благо!

----------


## Топпер

А русскоговорящий учитель то кто?

----------

